# red wag platys



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Does anyone else find they are a little fragile?
Lost one about a month ago-- she never recovered after having 23 fry, and lost the other female today about 3 weeks after she had 1-2 good size fry. The male also has a piece of white on his side, but it does not look to be fungus. Maybe scar tissue. 
And the fry I do have from several months ago were born with the black fins and tails, but that has since faded so there is very little dark color on them.
The other platys I have had hve lived to be about 2 years. These guys seem different.
mouse


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

It is not uncommon for a livebeaer fm to die after giving birth. I have had it happen with swordtails. It isnt a regular occurance but you may have just had bad luck on timing.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I guess after having only one female guppy die after giving birth it is a bit of a shock to have both platys die. Those guppies seem to reproduce right up until they are old, so I was kind of expecting the platys to do the same. guess not!
mouse


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

All depends on how inbred they were also. Weakens the line. If you're going to by specific livebearers (cobr guppies, red wag platys) its best to buy from a breeder. They outcross their lines better than fishfarms.


----------

